# Dayton Fall 2012 (brahcomp)



## blah (Sep 6, 2012)

Clicky!

*Please note that we have a new venue this year.* It's still on campus, though.

The official language of this competition will be Polish. The following multimedia experience will help you get started.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll most likely be there. If running ahead of schedule, will cutoffs be longer/rounds be added to current events?

Edit: Probably won't be able to go. During fall break so I will probably be visiting colleges.


----------



## blah (Sep 6, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I'll most likely be there. If running ahead of schedule, will cutoffs be longer/rounds be added to current events?


This is one of the more difficult schedules I've made for a Dayton competition. I don't expect there to be a lot of breathing room. But just to answer your questions...

Likely: run behind schedule
Not likely: run ahead of schedule
Hopefully: run on schedule

Likely: cutoffs made longer (if ahead of schedule)
Not likely: rounds added (except maybe 2x2x2)
Hopefully: make everyone happy


----------



## Anthony (Sep 6, 2012)

Good date choice; my birthday is the weekend in between this and Indiana. Well, I'll be bringing at least three bros to stay with you Friday, Chester. Hopefully things will go well and we won't all end up needing to stay with you though.


----------



## blah (Sep 6, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Good date choice; my birthday is the weekend in between this and Indiana. Well, I'll be bringing at least three bros to stay with you Friday, Chester. Hopefully things will go well and we won't all end up needing to stay with you though.


I only have one couch this year. But you'd be a badass to sleep in it -- the house from across the street launched a water balloon and broke the window above it last weekend.

If you bring one other guy he can sleep in the broken refrigerator I guess.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 6, 2012)

blah said:


> I only have one couch this year. But you'd be a badass to sleep in it -- the house from across the street launched a water balloon and broke the window above it last weekend.
> 
> If you bring one other guy he can sleep in the broken refrigerator I guess.



Sounds perfect.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 6, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Sounds perfect.



I was hoping to stay at Chester's place.. can I stay if I bring my own air mattress? 

I promise to practice Polish or Russian.


----------



## blah (Sep 6, 2012)

I promise you can stay even if you bring a rock mattress that's not yours.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 6, 2012)

And one of my best friends is getting married this weekend. Such a horrible choice 

Ilkyoo...you'll have to be my KOII fix


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 6, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> And one of my best friends is getting married this weekend. Such a horrible choice
> 
> Ilkyoo...you'll have to be my KOII fix



I will do my best, yet, it'll be had to fill in your gap..


----------



## emolover (Sep 6, 2012)

I wanna go to get a first try at 4 and 5 BLD, buuuuuuuuttttt I doubt I will be able to.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 6, 2012)

> 3x3x3 Blindfolded - 2 rounds
> 4x4x4 Blindfolded (Best of 3)
> 5x5x5 Blindfolded (Best of 3)



Bleh, I need this at comps.


----------



## Kian (Sep 6, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Bleh, I need this at comps.



http://www.gotobus.com/new-york-to-dayton-bus/


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 6, 2012)

Kian said:


> http://www.gotobus.com/new-york-to-dayton-bus/



Would rather fly.


----------



## blah (Sep 7, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Bleh, I need this at comps.


I'm pretty sure I'm only gonna do a total of 2 or 3 big cube attempts...


----------



## emolover (Sep 7, 2012)

Big news, I am going. 

@Chester 
I will being doing as many bigbld attempts as I can but I dont think I will be able to do all 6 because of 5x5 taking a long time.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 7, 2012)

blah said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm only gonna do a total of 2 or 3 big cube attempts...



That's because you're a wimp. 

anyway, I meant just having big cube BLD in general. Comps here sometimes don't even have 3BLD. >_>


----------



## IanTheCuber (Sep 22, 2012)

For the 12th attempt at a competition, 20% chance I'll be there as of now. The following week I will be in DC for a class trip.

And yes, I AM STILL ALIVE! I got hooked on Minecraft. Sorry...


----------



## radmin (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a few cubes at this comp. Is anyone selling?
2x3x4
3x4x5
2x2x3 or 2x2x4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2012)

Just wanted to mention that registration closes in 24 hours or so. Please register by then if you're planning to attend! (Sorry, we forgot to add a registration closing date until recently.)
http://koii.cubingusa.com/dayton2012/register.php


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2012)

One more reminder: Don't forget that the competition is in a different place this time! Check the website to make sure you know both where the competition is held and where to park.
http://koii.cubingusa.com/dayton2012/travel.php


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2012)

Goals for this competition:
2x2: Sub 4.5
3x3: Sub 14
5x5: Sub 1:40
OH: Sub 26
3BLD: Sub 4
4BLD: Solve the damn thing.
Clock: IDGAF
5BLD: Doubt I will have enough time to attempt this unless my first 4BLD solve is a success.


----------

